# Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg. PETA



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Niedersachsen: Antwort der Regierung zur "Kleinen Anfrage" der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg. PETA​*
http://www.nilas.niedersachsen.de/s...EBLANGFL&search=WP=17 AND DART=D AND DNR=7887



> *Kleine Anfrage zur schriftlichen Beantwortung
> mit Antwort der Landesregierung
> - Drucksache 17/7887 -*​
> *Steht die Landesregierung hinter der Forderung nach Angelverboten?*
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## phatfunky (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg. *

Hut ab!!!


----------



## stp69 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Respekt! 

Danke Thomas. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Und nach der Wahl: Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern....#6


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und nach der Wahl: Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern....#6



bitte dann aber vollständig:
"...  nichts hindert mich, weiser zu werden."

Konni Adenauer (zumindest sagt man so!) :m


----------



## Double2004 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Bestätigt ja erneut, dass die Grünen den Anglern nicht ablehnend gegenüberstehen, solange man sich verantwortungsvoll am Wasser bewegt. Sehr klare, präzise Antwort, ohne um den heißen Brei herum zu reden!#6


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Das würde ich so pauschal nicht behaupten. Bei den Grünen geht die Bandbreite von Angelhasser bis Selberangler. 

Mich stört allerdings der Unsinn über den "vernünftigen Grund", den ich da schon wieder lesen muss.

Eine PETA-Mitgliedschaft hätte ich nicht erwartet. PETA hat ja deutschlandweit nur 9 ordentliche Mitglieder. Da hätte es ja schon mit dem Teufel zugehen müssen, wenn eins davon Regierungsmitglied wäre.


----------



## Jose (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Bestätigt ja erneut, dass die Grünen den  Anglern nicht ablehnend gegenüberstehen, solange man sich  verantwortungsvoll am Wasser bewegt. Sehr klare, präzise Antwort, ohne  um den heißen Brei herum zu reden!#6



wie kommste jetzt auf Grüne?????




phatfunky schrieb:


> Hut ab!!!



naja, ich wär eher für den kopf.

immer noch der quark mit nahrungsgewinnung....


----------



## Deep Down (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das würde ich so pauschal nicht behaupten. Bei den Grünen geht die Bandbreite......bis Selberangler.



Mittlerweile nur noch von/bis Angelhasser! Ein Freund von mir (Angler) und bei den Grünen zog von der Stadt aufs Dorf, ist dann ausgetreten und macht jetzt übrigens auch noch einen Jagdschein!


----------



## dieteraalland (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mittlerweile nur noch von/bis Angelhasser! Ein Freund von mir (Angler) und bei den Grünen zog von der Stadt aufs Dorf, ist dann ausgetreten und macht jetzt übrigens auch noch einen Jagdschein!



wie in der bibel |bigeyes
vom saulus zum paulus #6
zieh aufs land und du wirst geläutert :m


----------



## Waldschrat1 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Das liest man wirklich gerne ohne vollkommen das Vertrauen in die Regierung zu verlieren . Sehr schön


----------



## Double2004 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Jose schrieb:


> wie kommste jetzt auf Grüne?????




Landwirtschaftsminister Meyer ist Grüner! Der ist übrigens auch dran, die von der damaligen schwarz-gelben Regierung stark geförderten Biogasanlagen, die mit die größten Umweltsünden bezüglich unserer Gewässer sind, zu reglementieren. Also durchaus für anglerfreundliche Politik bekannt.


----------



## phirania (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Ich lese hier immer was von den Grünen....#c

Dachte es geht darum:

*Niedersachsen: Antwort der Regierung zur "Kleinen Anfrage" der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg. PETA​*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg. *

Du weisst doch, wie gerne Verbandsgläubige alles ins Offtopic drehen..


----------



## Ammon (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer was von den Grünen....#c
> 
> Dachte es geht darum:
> 
> *Niedersachsen: Antwort der Regierung zur "Kleinen Anfrage" der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg. PETA​*



Zum Verständnis: Die Antwort stammt von der Regierung. Die Grünen sind Mitglied der Regierung und stellen den zuständigen Minister. Damit ist anzunehmen, dass die Antwort von einem Grünen gegeben wurde. Damit eigentlich nicht verwunderlich, dass man über Grüne spricht.


----------



## phatfunky (19. Mai 2017)

Jose schrieb:


> immer noch der quark mit nahrungsgewinnung....





Kleine Schritten. Man muss nicht immer alles schwarz malen. Ich finde es positiv.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Ammon schrieb:


> Zum Verständnis: Die Antwort stammt von der Regierung. Die Grünen sind Mitglied der Regierung und stellen den zuständigen Minister. Damit ist anzunehmen, dass die Antwort von einem Grünen gegeben wurde. Damit eigentlich nicht verwunderlich, dass man über Grüne spricht.




Das ist nicht nur anzunehmen: 

Die Antwort stammt direkt und gezeichnet von Christian Meyer, Bündnis 90/Die Grünen, für die Anfrage zuständiger Minister für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



> insbesondere die Gewinnung von Nahrung, gegeben sein muss.



Wenn ich das schon wieder lesen muss........


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Das Wort "insbesondere" schließt ausdrücklich anderes nicht aus.

"...ein vernünftiger Grund, insbesondere die Gewinnung von Nahrung, gegeben sein muss"

bedeutet somit, dass es auch andere vernünftige Gründe gibt und "Gewinnung von Nahrung" nicht Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist. Andere Gründe lassen sich bedarfsfallsmäßig definieren ...
Also bestens ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur anzunehmen:
> 
> Die Antwort stammt direkt und gezeichnet von *Christian Meyer*, Bündnis 90/Die Grünen, für die Anfrage zuständiger Minister für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz




Der da DEUTLICH anglernäher ist als sein Umweltschutzkollege Wenzel, der absolut verbohrter Anglerfieind ist.

Habe mit Minister Meyer einiges gesprochen auf der HV des AVN vor 2 Jahren, wo er mir und DFV-Präsi Ortel direkt gegen über gesessen hat.

Siehe:
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]

Rede Meyer:
[youtube1]Od18kGckvyo[/youtube1]

Meine damalige Rede ;-) 
[youtube1]a3F4ZRABN40[/youtube1]


Dennoch bleiben die GRÜNEN trotz eines nicht per anglerfeindlichen Ministers eine sowohl von ihren Mitgliedern, Wählern wie auch Funktionsträgern getragene Umerziehungs- Verbots- und Ausperrpartei, gerade was Angler angeht.

Schön ist, dass die Grünen wie die Regierung in Niedersachsen durch die harte Lobbyarbeit des AVN seeeehr vorsichtig geworden sind.

Auch im Hinblick darauf, dass nächstes Jahr Landtagswahlen in NDS sind und die nur eine minimale, kaum zu haltende Mehrheit für Rot-Grün haben.

Die brauchen da momentan keine neue Front, daher rührt diese "Anglerfreundlichkeit" dieser Verbotspartei, die in meinen Augen aber nix wie Nebelkerzenwerferei ist.

Dennoch ist es klasse, dass das nun öffentlich zu lesen ist so und dass man auch die Rot-Grüne Anglerfeindregierung in NDS da immer wieder drauf  festnageln kann.


----------



## necropolis (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Alles schön und gut, aaber:
Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, ob dies Wahlkampfstrategie ist, oder aber die Partei tatsächlich hinter uns Anglern steht..
Die Parteien sind ja nur bedingt doof, und wissen durchaus wie man zusätzliche Wähler gewinnt bzw. diese umstimmt.
Anglerboard ist eine populäre online Platform.
Und in Deutschland gibt es genug Angler und somit wahlberechtigte Personen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Vollkommen richtig.
Daher nicht nur hier das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist nicht nur anzunehmen:
> ...



sondern auch das:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746

Wir bieten dazu breite Infos, so dass ich jeder selber sein Bild machen kann...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Wort "insbesondere" schließt ausdrücklich anderes nicht aus.
> 
> "...ein vernünftiger Grund, insbesondere die Gewinnung von Nahrung, gegeben sein muss"
> 
> ...



Empfinde ich nicht so, es ist ein Alibi um Angeln mit dem Gesetz legitimieren zu können. Alleine das er mit seiner knappen Antwort diesem Fakt viel Spielraum gibt und nicht wirkliche weitere Gründe anführt ist dieser vielleicht für dich belanglos, aber nicht für den Verfasser........


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg. *

Lass doch und erkenne doch diesen Spielraum! Je mehr Gründe man aufzählt, umso mehr bekommen nichtgenannte ausschlusskriterischen Charakter. Dieser Minister weiß schon, wie er sich ausdrückt ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Lass doch und erkenne doch diesen Spielraum! Je mehr Gründe man aufzählt, umso mehr bekommen nichtgenannte ausschlusskriterischen Charakter. Dieser Minister weiß schon, wie er sich ausdrückt ...



Ich weiß auch worauf es hinaus läuft. Solange Angeln nur gekoppelt mit jenem Argument genannt wird gibt es nur neue Daumenschrauben.

Wenn Fischbestände knapp sind wird aus genanntem Umstand gleich der Sargnagel. Was die Glaubwürdigkeit von Ministern angeht müssen wir nicht weiter diskutieren, sie alle machen den Rücken beim Scheixxen krumm.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch worauf es hinaus läuft. Solange wie Angeln nur gekoppelt mit jenem Argument genannt wird gibt es nur neue Daumenschrauben.
> 
> Wenn Fischbestände knapp sind wird aus genanntem Umstand gleich der Sargnagel. Was die Glaubwürdigkeit von Ministern angeht müssen wir nicht weiter diskutieren, sie alle machen den Rücken beim Scheixxen krumm.



Also die Daumenschraube wird doch gerade gelockert ...auch wenn du das hier nicht sehen willst.
Und wenn du das Video von Thomas ansiehst mit dem Grußwort von Minister Meyer, dann siehst du wie der tickt.

Wenn man aber alle und jeden in Zweifel zieht und als unglaubwürdig hinstellt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn man selbst nicht mehr beachtet wird, keine Rolle mehr spielt. Und so schadet man sich und leider anderen auch ...

Ich sehe auch, dass wir nicht weiter diskutieren müssen ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also die Daumenschraube wird doch gerade gelockert ...auch wenn du das hier nicht sehen willst.
> Und wenn du das Video von Thomas ansiehst mit dem Grußwort von Minister Meyer, dann siehst du wie der tickt.
> 
> Wenn man aber alle und jeden in Zweifel zieht und als unglaubwürdig hinstellt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn man selbst nicht mehr beachtet wird, keine Rolle mehr spielt. Und so schadet man sich und leider anderen auch ...
> ...



Was auch immer du mir andichten willst, vor meiner Tür wird gerade versucht die Elbe zu beschneiden, wo es nur geht. Bei Angelprüfungen wird explizit darauf hingewiesen zweimal nach hinten zu sehen wenn man einen Fisch gefangen hat.

Hegeangeln geht nur Undercover. Restriktionen soweit das Auge nur reicht. Dir reicht man einen Strohhalm und du willst mir das als was verkaufen ?

Ich gehe mit meinem Hobby offensiv um, glaube mit Sicherheit nicht jenen Politikern, die bei der nächsten Wahl mit ökologischen Themen und Tierschutz ohne Rücksicht auf Stimmenfang gehen.

Mir muss man keinen Honig ums Maul schmieren, es müssen auch taten folgen. Naiv war gestern, Wachsamkeit ist heute. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



fantastic fishing schrieb:


> ich gehe mit meinem hobby offensiv um, glaube mit sicherheit nicht jenen politikern, die bei der nächsten wahl mit ökologischen themen und tierschutz ohne rücksicht auf stimmenfang gehen.
> 
> Mir muss man keinen honig ums maul schmieren, es müssen auch taten folgen. Naiv war gestern, wachsamkeit ist heute. |wavey:


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Harrie (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Moin
Thomas

AVN-HV, warst letztes Jahr dort (5.6.16) in Bad Lauterberg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg. *

grrrmpf- danke!!!!!!
bin doch vergesslich ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Wollebre schrieb:


> so ist es.
> *Wahlkampf* sind die 4 oder 5 Jahre (je nach Bundesland) zwischen den Wahlen. Jedenfalls nicht das was in den zwei drei Wochen vor der nächsten Wahl großmäulig gelabert/versprochen wird!!!!




... dann kann ja *Minister Christian Meyer* darüber sehr froh sein, dass er bereits *Anfang 2014*, also dem Jahr *nach seinem Wahlkampf* und somit *wahlkampfunabhängig*, auf eine *Anfrage der FDP*, der *Anglerfischerei einen hohen Stellenwert* einräumte, die* Angler wertschätzte* und *gegen PETA* klare Worte fand, besonders auch was das Heranführen von  Kindern und Jugendlichen an das Angeln angeht ... #6


----------



## titi2 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*

Da viele hier immer das Thema "Wahlversprechen"  ansprechen

Die Antwort kommt ja von der bereits gewählten Regierung die schon lange im Amt ist ( dieses Jahr sind Wahlen in Niedersachsen ). Insofern kann man den Wahrheitsgehalt auch an den bisherigen Taten messen und soweit ich weiss gibts da in Niedersachsen aus Anglersicht nicht soo viel zu meckern.

Insofern nehme zumindest ich das als ein ernstzunehmendes Wahlversprechn hin. 

*Man kann Dinge auch durchaus mal positiv sehen* :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Wenn toll hatte sich mal Gregor Gysi pro Angeln geäußert nachdem man ihn um ein Interview gebeten hatte. Was ist daraus geworden??


Auf jeden Fall könnt ihr morgen von seiner Partei, DIE LINKE, die Antworten auf unseren Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl sehen.

Definitiv anglerfreundlicher als alles, was je selbst vom am wenigsten anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN kommen wird, das kann ich schon mal verraten...
:g:g:g


----------



## Double2004 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... dann kann ja *Minister Christian Meyer* darüber sehr froh sein, dass er bereits *Anfang 2014*, also dem Jahr *nach seinem Wahlkampf* und somit *wahlkampfunabhängig*, auf eine *Anfrage der FDP*, der *Anglerfischerei einen hohen Stellenwert* einräumte, die* Angler wertschätzte* und *gegen PETA* klare Worte fand, besonders auch was das Heranführen von  Kindern und Jugendlichen an das Angeln angeht ... #6



Ja, der Minister macht eine gute Arbeit. Und wie ich schon schrieb: Wenn er die von der schwarz-gelben Vorgängerregierung hinterlassene "Biogas-Politik" fortgesetzt hätte, wären die Folgen für unsere Gewässer und somit für uns Angler um einiges schlimmer, als sie es eh schon sind. 

Aber ist ja aus Chefsicht sicherlich wieder offtopic...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg. *

Biogas wurde unter der jetzigen Regierung intensiviert.


----------



## Double2004 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Biogas wurde unter der jetzigen Regierung intensiviert.



und, was viel wichtiger ist, REGULIERT! Was schwarz-gelb völlig verpennt hatte.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Niedersachsen: Regierung zur Kleinen Anfrage der CDU bezüglich Angelverboten wg. *

sieht man an den ganzen Unfällen, kannste alles bei uns nachlesen. Du kannst selbstverständlich anglerfeindliche GRÜNE toll finden, davon ab.


----------

